# Street lights



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

What are you guys using for street light poles in your dios


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Depends on scale and subject.

A lot of folks are probably using Model Railroad parts for smaller scales. For 1/32-1/35th, there are kits out there in resin or plastic for several styles (MiniArt is one source).


----------

